# Where do you buy your paint/supplies?



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Supposing you cater to one or two brands of paint, where do you shop?

steve


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

A place that sells the products


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

slickshift said:


> A place that sells the products



That would certainly be a good place to start:w00t: 

steve


----------



## Jethroe (Jan 27, 2007)

We try to push SW and buy pretty much whatever the customer prefers. We have Anchor paint here and alot of them prefer it because its a Tulsa Ok based co. I hate their paint and they are high on all of their sundries. 
I use Sherwin Williams easy mask tape and a few other products of there's but mostly get the supplies at Lowes and Home Depot. I prefer the Olympic stains from lowes on exterior fence and cedar siding and I like Behr from Home depot for low end jobs. 
Love the customers who agree to SW paint and we try to get all of them that we can. Most of them just hate the price but paint is not really high its the labor thats high and that doesn't change much.

Wal-Marts is crap and so is Sears we also have some small paint stores that sell Pratt-and Lambert. 

Kelly-Moore is trying to get me to push their products but I've got to get some more clientel to do it.They even sent me some really great coupons in the mail.

Glidden isnt bad either.

And of course I love Minwax Stains ( can be found at Lowes and SW)


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

everything was all warm and cushy until this....



Jethroe said:


> Glidden isnt bad either.




please comfort me and say that someone held a gun to your head and made you say that


----------



## Jethroe (Jan 27, 2007)

LMAO I almost didnt but some people actually think its great and I cannnot convince them other wise. They have some really good water. It run s like the devil Ive noticed, I wouldn't put it in my airless.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Glidden was good 25 years ago, what do you guys think of dulux? which is really what glidden is these days. Glidden really is only available at HD around here anyway. ICI's top o line is Dulux and they cheapen up the glidden line for HD. All tho ICI store carry Devoe also which has some good industrial stuff.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Jethroe- It's all good man. While I'm here I might as well mention the Behr thing too. You really should try switching SW promar for low end jobs. I'm thinking you can get 200 or 400 for about $15-$20/gal. For the price, you'll get a far superior product to behr and will keep supporting SW. Just a thought

Mak-never used dulux or devoe. It's tough to get me out of my SW paints. I know them so well and can think of a specific paint for any application of the top of my head. Not to mention my prices...most would be jealous. I'm mainly a fan of SW, BM, and C2


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

First choice always Benjamin Moore, but will willingly use Sherwin Williams if customer requests it. We will not use any of the "premium" stuff owners may want to supply (Behr, American Traditions, etc) from big box stores, simply because it is garbage. The contractor grades of BM or SW will out perform these "premium" lines any day. Some one mentined Pratt & Lambert. I think this is the most over rated/over priced paint out there. I don't know why architects and decorators have such a fascination with specing this stuff.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I buy my goods at a brand specific outlet (Benny Moore), but it is also an honest-to-goodness paint store. So how should I vote?


Jethroe said:


> buy pretty much whatever the customer prefers


Not this kid. There is no way I'd ever let a customer spec my materials. I walked out of a bid last week because the prospective client (a young, mouthy, hot-shot medical supplies salesman; I guess that qualifies him to know better paint products than I would) wanted to spec all his own paint. I told him thanks, but no thanks, have a nice day.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I have to disagree with you on P&L I use there red seal interior all the time and its a mid line and far out perferms super spec any day. I would agree the Accolade is over priced for what you get but so was BM's Regal line which they finally woke up and made 100% acrylic. You were paying for old tecnology at high price before. I used BM for almost 12 years before I got tired of paying for the name more then the product.

Also P&L still makes some of best interior stains out there, they are harder to find now that SW gobble them up so I have turn to Old Masters.

all IMO...


----------



## steve-in-kville (Aug 30, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> everything was all warm and cushy until this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe I have a new sig line!! :thumbup: 

steve


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

In the UK the best paint on the market is the Dulux but it is also very pricey.

Regards D/B


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I was aware that dulux was a British paint, I believe ICI is a British chemical co.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

MakDeco said:


> Glidden was good 25 years ago, what do you guys think of dulux? which is really what glidden is these days. Glidden really is only available at HD around here anyway. ICI's top o line is Dulux and they cheapen up the glidden line for HD. All tho ICI store carry Devoe also which has some good industrial stuff.


I like Dulux myself, and this used to be the top of the line now they have Dulux Fortis. I prefer the dulux semi-gloss but they no longer make dulux semi in gallons, only in quarts. They do have gloss and satin and even flat but no more semi. Whats up with that.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

MakDeco said:


> Glidden was good 25 years ago, what do you guys think of dulux? which is really what glidden is these days. Glidden really is only available at HD around here anyway. ICI's top o line is Dulux and they cheapen up the glidden line for HD. All tho ICI store carry Devoe also which has some good industrial stuff.


Dulux eggshell is great and the semi gloss is good as well.

15 yrs ago SW was fined 2 million dollars for stealing paint secrets from Glidden. 

I am no fan of HD but we have been using the Glidden ultra hide line of paint for over 30 yrs, the white hide hiding ceiling flat covers like a glove.

Devoe makes great products , there Devflex high performance enamel
rocks.:notworthy


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I used the ultra hide line apartments when I started out in the early 1990's I rmeber that is was a good hiding paint. I don't know much about the dulux lines..


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> There is no way I'd ever let a customer spec my materials.


I will...kinda

It's an automatic 30% increase in price if it's something that's not my usual products, but I think it might be OK, or I'm curious to try it

It's a 50% increase if it's Behr, Glidden, Local Cheapo Brand, etc...
This is even if-_especially if_- the customer wants to buy the materials
The increase is over my bid that _includes_ BM/SWP premium product

So basically it's an option for the customer to spec product....but it's a dumb one for them


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

What are we considering sundries?


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Most guys here already know this but...

I buy all my paint and sundries from a regional brand called Hallman Lindsay. They manufacture their own paint and have been in business in Wisconsin since 1956. They primarily market it to contractors and not so much the homeowners. Their product is just as good, or better in some cases, than SW.


----------

